# Toys



## firefighter/machinist (Jul 20, 2021)

Is there anyone else who has taken the old metal toys that they had as a kid and rebuilt them with more functionality that they originally had?  I've so far rebuilt a Tonka wrecker, a Unit crane and a Tonka 1957 Ford dump.  The current project is a Adams 512 road grader.  I've installed the complete operating gearbox, added a front blade and a scrarifier and it's all operational at the moment.  Just waiting for the next hang-up which will be total disassembly for painting.  Actually it's the resultant reassemble after you forget how it came apart and the tighter fits due to the paint-end of whine.

George
's


----------



## francist (Jul 20, 2021)

You should put up some pictures when you’re able, I’m sure there’ll be quite a bit of interest. As for reliving my childhood, no, I think I’m still waiting on growing up first…


----------



## Martin W (Jul 20, 2021)

Would love to see pictures.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## hman (Jul 20, 2021)

.. and then, there's @BGHansen.  Don't know if he's "reliving his childhood," but he's been doing a magnificent job  fabricating reproduction parts for the old classic Erector sets.  You might well enjoy using the forum's search engine to look up some of his posts.

As for myself - Yes, I can relate to a "second childhood."  I love using all the toys in my shop ... sometimes to make new toys.  I'm pretty sure that my mechanical bent was a direct result of the Erector and other construction sets I had when I was a kid.  Never had any Tonka toys, but many of my friends did.


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 21, 2021)

Would love to see some pictures of your work.  There is something satisfying about taking something that's a heap and turning it into something useful.  You will find many posts here where members have utilized $10K worth of equipment and 100 hours of time to make or fix a $2 part.  I've had some odd interests over the years and try not to poo-poo anyone else's hobbies.  It doesn't have to make sense, it's just what some of us like to do.

Here are a couple of photos of some Erector set models I took to the national show of the A.C. Gilbert Heritage Society in Chicago this past weekend.  I started collecting Erector sets in around 2000 after our son turned 4 and got Legos for his birthday.  I've been able to blend my interest in collecting them and my shop as I reproduce some of the hard to find parts for sale.  Frankly, being a dirty filthy capitalist, I built the models to show off the motors (reproduction 1913 version) which I had for sale.

And because guys always look in the background for "Easter eggs", you'll notice a static model with a print of a gal wearing a bra on the table.  The ad was for French Meccano back in the 1930's or 1940's.  Translation to English is "New" and "Undergarments".  I made up an Erector set part version of the model for fun and listed it on eBay with yours truly wearing the model.  We have an auction at the end of the show; this year it was auctioned with all of the proceeds going the Breast Cancer Awareness.  ACGHS members graciously donated $500 to the cause!

Bruce


----------



## firefighter/machinist (Jul 21, 2021)

firefighter/machinist said:


> Is there anyone else who has taken the old metal toys that they had as a kid and rebuilt them with more functionality that they originally had?  I've so far rebuilt a Tonka wrecker, a Unit crane and a Tonka 1957 Ford dump.  The current project is a Adams 512 road grader.  I've installed the complete operating gearbox, added a front blade and a scrarifier and it's all operational at the moment.  Just waiting for the next hang-up which will be total disassembly for painting.  Actually it's the resultant reassemble after you forget how it came apart and the tighter fits due to the paint-end of whine.
> 
> George
> 's


I want to thank everyone for their comments.  I'm new here so can anyone help me learn how to post pictures?


----------



## 682bear (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm still living my childhood, so no... but I'm very interested in seeing your projects. That sounds like something that I could really enjoy doing.

-Bear


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 21, 2021)

firefighter/machinist said:


> I want to thank everyone for their comments.  I'm new here so can anyone help me learn how to post pictures?



At the lower left of your screen, you’re gonna see an action box marked Attach files
Click the box anywhere and you will be prompted to select a (picture) file
After selecting the file, it will be displayed as a small picture at the bottom of the screen 
You can then click on that small picture and insert it as a thumbnail (small picture) or full image size
Then you’ll hit the post reply action box and enjoy!


----------



## firefighter/machinist (Jul 22, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> At the lower left of your screen, you’re gonna see an action box marked Attach files
> Click the box anywhere and you will be prompted to select a (picture) file
> After selecting the file, it will be displayed as a small picture at the bottom of the screen
> You can then click on that small picture and insert it as a thumbnail (small picture) or full image size
> Then you’ll hit the post reply action box and enjoy!


Thanks for those explicit instructions.  Always appreciate step by step lists.  I'll give it a try later-surely there must be some way I can screw it up!


682bear said:


> I'm still living my childhood, so no... but I'm very interested in seeing your projects. That sounds like something that I could really enjoy doing.
> 
> -Bear


----------



## firefighter/machinist (Jul 22, 2021)

Thanks to all of you for reading my post and asking for pics.  I hope I can do this.

The first 2 pics show the truck after about 70 years of sitting around.  I like the old Tonkas as they resemble the mid 50's Fords.  All it had for the boom was a piece of bent tin with a bent rod for the  crank.

In the last 2 pics you can see that I moved the white bed back far enough to add the light bar.  The front headlights were replaced with buttons-they really resemble the old sealed beams. I looked at Holms Wrecker designs and settled on the 440 which was about right for the period.  The boom goes up and down and extends outward if needed.  The block on the end of the boom swivels for a side pull.  The rear car carrier was for picking up cars with real bumpers.  The chains for that are located inside the box at the rear of the bed.  The carrier swivels both ways and the arms can be extended if needed.

The originals only had the PTO from the truck for power and this ran a single winch for the lift.  The boom was raised and lowered manually by the nut on the left side of the upright.  I have a friend who worked with one of these with his Dad as a kid and he said they cut a hole in the side of the bed for a handle to operate that "winch" instead of using a wrench.  The hardest part of the project was getting the lines into the uprights and down to the winches.

The beacons are turned and polished Lucite.  The rest of the lighting is stick on items  purchased from Hobby Lobby-my new favorite place!

If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## hman (Jul 22, 2021)

Truly an amazing restoration!


----------



## PHPaul (Jul 29, 2021)

Very, VERY nice!

I've re-habbed a few Tonka but haven't done the "add functionality" thing.  I'll file that idea away for this Winter.


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jul 30, 2021)

having retired at 55 and now 85 all i do is play.


----------

